# Multimeter



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DMILL said:


> What type of multimeter do you guys recommend? Cost? I'm beginning my commercial apprenticeship


 I use a fluke T-5-600 here is a link.http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=03481333000P


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

DMILL said:


> What type of multimeter do you guys recommend? Cost? I'm beginning my commercial apprenticeship


I have an ideal 660A Clamp (61-763). It is fine for what I do. Many guys love the fluke. The ideal I originally had was $80 but this new one is a bit more. I wouldn't go all out as an apprentice. How much do you have to spend on it?


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

I honestly have no price limit but, I want a great multimeter... But I really don't want to waste my money (unneeded feature, overkill, ect.) thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Fluke 87, can't go wrong there. 

My favorite is my Arbiter 928A
http://arbiter.com/catalog/product/model-928a.php


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 2, 2011)

Being a commercial apprentice, make sure you get a meter with at least a CAT3 rating due to the higher voltages present in commercial work.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Fluke. American made with a great history of producing quality equipment. Unless you do a lot of power quality or electronics work, any of their 170 series multimeters will probably do just about whatever you're looking for.

I've got the 179 and I like it a lot.

-John


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

T5-600 for everyday stuff.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm a huge fan of Fluke. American made with a great history of producing quality equipment. Unless you do a lot of power quality or electronics work, any of their 170 series multimeters will probably do just about whatever you're looking for.
> 
> I've got the 179 and I like it a lot.
> 
> -John


I have a 179 and 87 but I use the 179 the most. I used to use an Ideal clamp meter but my company no longer allows it. If I could, I would probably use the 376. I have to get them to approve it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Not quite sure why you need a meter off the get go. Is it a requirement for class? In the field your journeyman should have a meter. Fluke T+ would be a nice piece of gear for you to see if things are hot. Whatever you get go with a Fluke. Ideal is just junk.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Not quite sure why you need a meter off the get go. Is it a requirement for class? In the field your journeyman should have a meter. Fluke T+ would be a nice piece of gear for you to see if things are hot. Whatever you get go with a Fluke. Ideal is just junk.


I think learning to use a multimeter falls under apprenticeship. I don't see a reason to not buy a good one from the start. Who cares what the j-man has in the field. I hate to borrow someone elses tools. Seriously, why is Ideal junk?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

What would be a good multimeter for an industrial electricain. My t5-1000 grew legs and walked off the job. Need to get one in the next week or so.

I've been looking at the Fluke-179/IMSK Industrial multimeter service combo kit* http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Digital-Multimeters/Fluke-179-IMSK.htm?PID=56204 *


Or is the fluke-87V/IMSK Industrial multimeter combo kit better

http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Digital-Multimeters/Fluke-87V-IMSK.htm?PID=56209


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Buy the best you can afford. Even if you don't need all those bells and whistles today, you will tomorrow.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Buy a T-5. If you need anything better, your school or boss will provide it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

CFL said:


> I have a 179 and 87 but I use the 179 the most. I used to use an Ideal clamp meter but my company no longer allows it. If I could, I would probably use the 376. I have to get them to approve it.


both great meters i have them both stolen to :laughing:


nitro71 said:


> Ideal is just junk.


how is ideal junk i have the 61-704 and the 61-495 and they both work great. Every bit as good as my old flukes did


CFL said:


> Seriously, why is Ideal junk?


I also would like to hear why


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

qckrun said:


> What would be a good multimeter for an industrial electricain. My t5-1000 grew legs and walked off the job. Need to get one in the next week or so.
> 
> I've been looking at the Fluke-179/IMSK Industrial multimeter service combo kit* http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Digital-Multimeters/Fluke-179-IMSK.htm?PID=56204 *
> 
> ...


If you need to take measurements on the load side of drives go with the 87, otherwise go with the 179 for less $.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Buy whatever you want. Ideal is a generic tool maker.Buy Fluke and you will get your money's worth. Buy Ideal and you will regret it, simple.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think Ideal is junk, they do make one DMM that is a POS because the tilting bail stand doesn't hold it up but the other stuff isn't bad. 


I also recommend the Fluke T5 like Marc and Harry said. Mine's like a billion years old and still works perfect. It's a great daily tester, even when you get more equipment you will still use it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I don't think Ideal is junk, they do make one DMM that is a POS because the tilting bail stand doesn't hold it up but the other stuff isn't bad.
> 
> 
> I also recommend the Fluke T5 like Marc and Harry said. Mine's like a billion years old and still works perfect. It's a great daily tester, even when you get more equipment you will still use it.


I bought my first one in 1996 and even after blowing up the leeds it worked fine i am using a new one now because the old one got swiped..


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i love those one that get 2 display for volt and current in the same time
http://www.ueitest.com/productList-clampon.html


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Buy whatever you want. Ideal is a generic tool maker.Buy Fluke and you will get your money's worth. Buy Ideal and you will regret it, simple.


ok try the ideal 61-495 or the 61-704 meters and tell me they are junk. those two meters are the reason why i wont buy fluke again


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

FWIW, not to hijack the thread, but the OP asked about a DMM, a T5 or T+ is a tester. Two different subjects, agree or not.

He asked about commercial work, if you're a construction guy, I don't really see the need for a full blown DMM, a tester like the T5 or T+ would suffice with installations......


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought my Fluke about 25 years ago and it's still working great. Bought one of those rubber boots for it so it takes a tumbling; and I keep it in an old metal Tork time clock housing - took out the guts, painted it real ugly so no one would be tempted to kype it.

I've replaced the battery twice. 

My only gripe is with the ammeter - it works fine, but I really like the new ones like shown in the photo above that you can just put to the wire. Eh, no reason though to change what I have...


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Zog said:


> My favorite is my Arbiter 928A
> http://arbiter.com/catalog/product/model-928a.php


Geez I bet it is. You could troubleshoot the Hubble with that SOB. What's one of those little pearls cost?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Krummholz said:


> I bought my Fluke about 25 years ago and it's still working great. Bought one of those rubber boots for it so it takes a tumbling; and I keep it in an old metal Tork time clock housing - took out the guts, painted it real ugly so no one would be tempted to kype it.
> 
> I've replaced the battery twice.
> 
> My only gripe is with the ammeter - it works fine, but I really like the new ones like shown in the photo above that you can just put to the wire. Eh, no reason though to change what I have...


 
I don't know man if I can agree with you. Do you have your DMM sent out for service and calibration? 25 years is a long GD time for a meter to be in the field, Fluke or not. At 25 years old, it doesn't even have a CAT rating, correct? What model is it, may I ask?

I'm not giving you grief partner, but for what they cost now, I'd say it's time to upgrade. I know, go ahead Uncle Tom, tell me,...."if it ain't broke boy,.....why fix it?"

That's not the case when your azz is on the line. For my own curiousity I'll ask again, what model is it friend?

You mention I measurements and how you like the new models that can just be around the wire. Are you saying you have a clamp, or that is alot more efficient than series measurements?????????:001_huh:


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

76nemo said:


> I don't know man if I can agree with you. Do you have your DMM sent out for service and calibration? 25 years is a long GD time for a meter to be in the field, Fluke or not. At 25 years old, it doesn't even have a CAT rating, correct? What model is it, may I ask?
> 
> I'm not giving you grief partner, but for what they cost now, I'd say it's time to upgrade. I know, go ahead Uncle Tom, tell me,...."if it ain't broke boy,.....why fix it?"
> 
> ...


You know what? Lemme go check (haven't looked at the model number in awhile  ).


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Krummholz said:


> You know what? Lemme go check (haven't looked at the model number in awhile  ).


 
How 'bout your leads, are they original?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

bduerler said:


> ok try the ideal 61-495 or the 61-704 meters and tell me they are junk. those two meters are the reason why i wont buy fluke again


 
I'm not a fan of Ideal meters, not for me. I'll say one thing,.......they are the first to incorporate loop impedance functioning in any major US based market. They did that with a freaking "tester", let alone a DMM:thumbsup:

Show me that Fluke????? They did it with the 1653 but that is marketed for European sale, not even available here.........

Hats off there


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

76nemo said:


> I don't know man if I can agree with you. Do you have your DMM sent out for service and calibration? 25 years is a long GD time for a meter to be in the field, Fluke or not. At 25 years old, it doesn't even have a CAT rating, correct? What model is it, may I ask?
> 
> I'm not giving you grief partner, but for what they cost now, I'd say it's time to upgrade. I know, go ahead Uncle Tom, tell me,...."if it ain't broke boy,.....why fix it?"
> 
> ...


It's a Fluke 23, vintage 1985. It has a class II protection rating (IEC 348), though I don't know if that translates to, or is equivalent to a CAT II rating. 

I'm an easy sell for any new tool - including a new Fluke :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Krummholz said:


> It's a Fluke 23, vintage 1985. It has a class II protection rating (IEC 348), though I don't know if that translates to, or is equivalent to a CAT II rating.
> 
> I'm an easy sell for any new tool - including a new Fluke :thumbsup:


 
SH*T, '85 was 25 years ago???????? DAMN:thumbup: Where did that time go????


For less than $200, I'd say it was time for an upgrade. You have a clamp to go with it I take it????? That was a damn good meter in it's time. Have you ever had it serviced partner?


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

76nemo said:


> SH*T, '85 was 25 years ago???????? DAMN:thumbup: Where did that time go????
> 
> 
> For less than $200, I'd say it was time for an upgrade. You have a clamp to go with it I take it????? That was a damn good meter in it's time. Have you ever had it serviced partner?


LOL - Yeah, I love that meter. Before I entered the office, I used it quite a bit in my commercial service work - had it calibrated/serviced once, about 6 years after purchase (and about 2 years before coming into the office). It hasn't had a lot of use since - mostly routine measurements at work, side jobs, and home. I have the clamp-on unit that plugs into the meter, the original meter leads and an add-on set I bought with extra leads, alligator clips, and probes - and a few others I made to extend the leads.

Never had a problem with it, ever. It just hasn't seen a lot of use since I came out of the field, so I know that other than any degradation that might occur simply due to age, it's otherwise in excellent condition.

Still, sounds like I've a good excuse to get a new one. :thumbsup: I think I'll start my investigative searching (half the fun, that) and put my 23 up on E-Bay.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Good to see Nemo is still on his "DMM's are different then testers" crusade :laughing::jester:


I still use my 23 series II every once and a while, usually when I need a 3rd or 4th meter for some crazy reason.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Good to see Nemo is still on his "DMM's are different then testers" crusade :laughing::jester:
> 
> 
> I still use my 23 series II every once and a while, usually when I need a 3rd or 4th meter for some crazy reason.


 
Larson, can I say this 'cause it's late and you can pizz me off???? Phuck your opinion Quit busting my balls, I've got a good buzz and you pizz on it.

You can get by with just a tester doing tests after construction jobs. You can just as easily use a Radio Shack meter for all I give a hootenany.

I don't do your work, you don't do mine. You hear me trying to persuade him to buy a handheld scope?? I need one with what I do, do you? I would expect you very well do.

There are testers, and there are DMM's, two different animals bud, whether you would like to gripe about it or not:jester:

Unless you are commissioning, doing PM or logging, I don't see a need for a full blown DMM. I was just making a point Meathead, quit busting on me.....

You do "go/no-go testing". We ALL don't do that wire puller. 

Roll over and poke the old lady Nixon:blink:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Geez I bet it is. You could troubleshoot the Hubble with that SOB. What's one of those little pearls cost?


I think they are around $1,500. I won mine in a drawing.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I'm not a fan of Ideal meters, not for me. I'll say one thing,.......they are the first to incorporate loop impedance functioning in any major US based market. They did that with a freaking "tester", let alone a DMM:thumbsup:
> 
> Show me that Fluke????? They did it with the 1653 but that is marketed for European sale, not even available here.........
> 
> Hats off there


I did not know that i learned something new here on ET:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Larson, can I say this 'cause it's late and you can pizz me off???? Phuck your opinion Quit busting my balls, I've got a good buzz and you pizz on it.
> 
> You can get by with just a tester doing tests after construction jobs. You can just as easily use a Radio Shack meter for all I give a hootenany.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: You're so easy to get worked up


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> :lol::lol: You're so easy to get worked up


 
I'm going to swat you Larson, you're not going to hit me back,......are you? LOL. Sorry for ranting last night.........


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

bduerler said:


> I did not know that i learned something new here on ET:thumbup:


 
Ideal did it with the SureTest, Fluke did it with the 1653. The 1653 is marketed for Europe, not even available here. I brought this up long ago asking who utilized loop impedance testing and MDShunk was the only one who answered...........

It's a principle many are unfamiliar with. It can be alot GD quicker than unsplicing everything and megging it.

It's popular in Europe, it's not mentioned very often here.......

http://support.fluke.com/find-sales/download/asset/2140194_a_w.pdf


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Ideal did it with the SureTest, Fluke did it with the 1653. The 1653 is marketed for Europe, not even available here. I brought this up long ago asking who utilized loop impedance testing and MDShunk was the only one who answered...........
> 
> It's a principle many are unfamiliar with. It can be alot GD quicker than unsplicing everything and megging it.
> 
> ...


Isn't that pretty much what that Amprobe-insp. thing, that's all over my screen, does?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I originally had a mastercraft multimeter for $12 or whatever it is, and it's worked a long time. People might mock it, but most of the time, I measure voltage, and it does that.

I also have recently aquired a fluke clamp-meter to measure amperage, but I don't often use it.

If you're new like me, it's all about tool control. Tool control. Don't lose any tools, it'll take a big bite out of your pay. Lose your mulitmeter? Ouch. My cheap ideal was $100.

My journeymen all recommended ideal because if they do break, it's easy to get a replacement for free, at any home depot. Lifetime warranty. Cheap. Nuff said.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kaboler said:


> If you're new like me, it's all about tool control. Tool control. Don't lose any tools, it'll take a big bite out of your pay. Lose your mulitmeter? Ouch. My cheap ideal was $100.


Cheap tools are ok when your starting out. But over time you'll acquire better tools. 
One thing I learned is that if you engrave your name on things you have a better chance of getting them back when you misplace them. But for the high $$ items you can engrave your drivers license # someplace on it. That is the only number that can be tracked over state lines by the police.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a inexpensive Ideal that is the biggest piece of junk I've ever owned. Returned and replaced once already. Maybe the higher end Ideal meters are great? My opinion is that any product in a companies line up should be pretty good. I've owned plenty of Fluke tick sticks and really like them. Also had a Fluke bottom of the line tester. Very nice. Used basic Flukes in a maintenance dept. No issues. I'm sure that there are other decent brands. Just don't feel that Ideal is one of them.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

jefft110 said:


> Isn't that pretty much what that Amprobe-insp. thing, that's all over my screen, does?


It very well may be, I have yet to look at that tester, it looks like a direct knock-off of the SureTest 61-165...... Many think it has limited use with just a recep type inlet, you can get a harness with alligator leads on it, forget the # for it.

Yeah, I'll give that to Ideal, they pulled that off. That's a very vital function. If Fluke wants to start selling the 1653 here, I'll give them a little credit. I believe that is rated CATIII a 600V's.

Again, hats off there Ideal:thumbsup:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

kaboler said:


> My journeymen all recommended ideal because if they do break, it's easy to get a replacement for free, at any home depot. Lifetime warranty. Cheap. Nuff said.


Not anymore!!!

I was just in Home Depot today. All those Ideal meters have been replaced by Klein neters.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Ideal did it with the SureTest, Fluke did it with the 1653. The 1653 is marketed for Europe, not even available here. I brought this up long ago asking who utilized loop impedance testing and MDShunk was the only one who answered...........
> 
> It's a principle many are unfamiliar with. It can be alot GD quicker than unsplicing everything and megging it.
> 
> ...


Hi Nemo

Here in Oz and i think the UK also you are required to do a F.L.I of sub circuits ....You can do a dead test or use a F.L.I tester and do a live test as shown on the links below...This is a UK video showing Chris Kircher...The second video showing how to test for Ze (external F.L.I )....Theres also a video showing testing for P.S.C ...Prospective short circuit current which lets you know the minimum Kva rating of your cb,s

HTH
Frank


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

76nemo said:


> It very well may be, I have yet to look at that tester, it looks like a direct knock-off of the SureTest 61-165...... Many think it has limited use with just a recep type inlet, you can get a harness with alligator leads on it, forget the # for it.
> 
> Yeah, I'll give that to Ideal, they pulled that off. That's a very vital function. If Fluke wants to start selling the 1653 here, I'll give them a little credit. I believe that is rated CATIII a 600V's.
> 
> Again, hats off there Ideal:thumbsup:


As you know, I have a Ideal 61-165 also but the one issue it has is that it trips a GFI on the ground impedance test. The Fluke 1653 doesn't do that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Not anymore!!!
> 
> I was just in Home Depot today. All those Ideal meters have been replaced by Klein neters.


And Lowes is selling Fluke so what does that mean?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Nemo
> 
> Here in Oz and i think the UK also you are required to do a F.L.I of sub circuits ....You can do a dead test or use a F.L.I tester and do a live test as shown on the links below...This is a UK video showing Chris Kircher...The second video showing how to test for Ze (external F.L.I )....Theres also a video showing testing for P.S.C ...Prospective short circuit current which lets you know the minimum Kva rating of your cb,s
> 
> ...


Fluke let me use a 1653 for about a month several years ago. I had a bunch of questions and since the unit was designed by their UK staff, my questions were passed to them. One of the engineers from the 1653 design team called me from the UK one day. He was amazed by the fact that in the US how NEC is followed and that's it, no required testing/verifying is required by law.

What links below??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And Lowes is selling Fluke so what does that mean?


I got a PM from the Lowe's head electrical buyer almost 2 years ago, and he said that they watch this particular forum site carefully to determine what professional electricians want. I actually applaud them for that. I didn't know Lowe's had FLUKE, but I notice that they recently added P&S as their regular line of devices, and they added Knipex some time back when the outcry against Klein (and for Knipex) on this site became so clear.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I got a PM from the Lowe's head electrical buyer almost 2 years ago, and he said that they watch this particular forum site carefully to determine what professional electricians want. I actually applaud them for that. I didn't know Lowe's had FLUKE, but I notice that they recently added P&S as their regular line of devices, and they added Knipex some time back when the outcry against Klein (and for Knipex) on this site became so clear.


Yeah, Lowe's sell Fluke and they had clamp meters marked down too!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I got a PM from the Lowe's head electrical buyer almost 2 years ago, and he said that they watch this particular forum site carefully to determine what professional electricians want. I actually applaud them for that. I didn't know Lowe's had FLUKE, but I notice that they recently added P&S as their regular line of devices, and they added Knipex some time back when the outcry against Klein (and for Knipex) on this site became so clear.



Great now I know how to get them to get what I want. :thumbsup:

I need to get Lowes and Home Depot to stock Ivory Maestros switches. They only have light almond and white.  Had to special order it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I need to get Lowes and Home Depot to stock Ivory Maestros switches. They only have light almond and white.  Had to special order it.


Actually, that makes perfect sense to me. It's normally the more discriminating customer that will have a need for Maestro style switches, and the more discriminating customers typically favor white and light almond as their device colors.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, that makes perfect sense to me. It's normally the more discriminating customer that will have a need for Maestro style switches, and the more discriminating customers typically favor white and light almond as their device colors.


Oh yeah, I agree but it just seems strange that Ivory the once most popular color is now not stocked at the big box stores.

When I started my business everyone wanted Ivory. Slowly white became popular. I had to fight my suppliers to start stocking white devices as I was the only one who used them. 

Same with Lutron dimmers. I couldn't get them to stock Lutron dimmers. I kept going to Lowes and was spending thousands of dollars a year there. They eventually smartened up and now that is about all that they sell. No more round knobs thank you. :no::thumbup:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

*I like pictures.*

I picked up my new Fieldpiece SC77 on Friday.


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like Lowes or HD to carry Hospital Grade recepticles.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Keyrick said:


> I would like Lowes or HD to carry Hospital Grade recepticles.


I can't see that being a huge seller for them.

I was really excited to see them carrying the Knipex line, but due to their cost I wonder how the sales of them are. We here (people reading electrical forums and checking out info on different tools) are among the minority of people looking for real quality tools, and don't mind spending a few extra bucks to get them. Most people are cheap, bottom line. When Channelock has the industry norm for 1/2 the price of the Knipex that's tough to compete with. 

Not all but most of the guys I work with prefer my Cobras over their Channies. Only one guy that I know of has actually went out and got his own, along with the linesmans. 

Lowes has a good selection of quality tools out now, I hope they don't change much around.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

wptski said:


> Fluke let me use a 1653 for about a month several years ago. I had a bunch of questions and since the unit was designed by their UK staff, my questions were passed to them. One of the engineers from the 1653 design team called me from the UK one day. He was amazed by the fact that in the US how NEC is followed and that's it, no required testing/verifying is required by law.
> 
> What links below??


Oops sorry Bill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvm_3ZkPYnc

HTH
Frank


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Any of you guys know where to buy a case for a taller meter such as the T5? Fluke makes one but I'm not spending $30 dollars on a case.


----------



## Subnet (Feb 15, 2011)

Roadhouse said:


> I picked up my new Fieldpiece SC77 on Friday.


That looks a LOT like an Ideal meter that I've seen before.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Subnet said:


> That looks a LOT like an Ideal meter that I've seen before.











:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Pilky said:


> Any of you guys know where to buy a case for a taller meter such as the T5? Fluke makes one but I'm not spending $30 dollars on a case.


A case or a holster?

Lowe's has those cloth hand bags for those of you who don't want to expose of disposable plastic bags every trip. You only have to spend $.99 and you can be considered to be green by some:jester:

Throw it in a shoebox or an ammunition box from the army surplus, that'd be less than $5



You want a holster or a case?????


----------



## Subnet (Feb 15, 2011)

Pilky said:


> :thumbsup:


WOW, I am pretty smart!! :tt2:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Subnet said:


> WOW, I am pretty smart!! :tt2:


 
Doesn't Ideal provide one, or is it just too expensive???

You want a case,....okay,....nothing I can suggest less than $30


Bubble wrap?


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

76nemo said:


> A case or a holster?
> 
> Lowe's has those cloth hand bags for those of you who don't want to expose of disposable plastic bags every trip. You only have to spend $.99 and you can be considered to be green by some:jester:
> 
> ...


I was looking for an alternative to the Fluke case that sells for $30. 
Thanks to Roadhouse's pic, i did a search for "Fieldpiece case" and found one on ebay for $13.80 shipped 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fieldpiece-ANC7...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e61917933#ht_2382wt_906


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

It certainly does and I have no idea why. I'll ask Russell Harju of Fieldpiece what is going on with that. Anyone know the model number of this Ideal?


Pilky said:


> :thumbsup:


And something the Ideal will not do, read microns (by converting one micron of mercury to 1mVDC) with a vacuum gauge accessory head which the leads from the new SC77 will plug into the head or the head (or any accessory head) can plug directly into any of the FP stick meters. The HS26 in second pic down is the original stick meter from FP. The SC77 (and most of their mini meters) also reads temperatures via the k-type thermocouple which the Ideal does not have plugs for. 

_The second FP micron gauge accessory head hooked up to the SC77._
_







_

_Hooked up to the original HS26. _
_







_

_Hooked to the vacuum pump._
_







_

_And I took apart the first micron gauge accessory head to reveal some dirt and grime and also found the tiny black wire broken off at the board internally and in need of some soldering. _
_







_

_







_


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> It certainly does and I have no idea why. I'll ask Russell Harju of Fieldpiece what is going on with that. Anyone know the model number of this Ideal?


the product numbers for the ideal are 61-700, 61-702, and 61-704 i have the 702 and 704. 704 is true rms


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

bduerler said:


> the product numbers for the ideal are 61-700, 61-702, and 61-704 i have the 702 and 704. 704 is true rms


 
Thanks, I already looked them up on their website. 

For anyone who might care, I did ask Russell what the situation was concerning the two meters looking almost identical and all he said was that they were a "co-effort" a long time ago.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

oliquir said:


> i love those one that get 2 display for volt and current in the same time
> http://www.ueitest.com/productList-clampon.html



I have a UEI meter, and I LOVE the 'hook' for amperage reading in a tight panel. I just wish it was more accurate.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I have a UEI meter, and I LOVE the 'hook' for amperage reading in a tight panel. I just wish it was more accurate.


Fluke has a nice test lead set. I probably have more $$ spent on leads and tips then I spent on my fluke meter.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

Fluke T5. If you take current readings you will be happy with it. Much easier to get readings on some wires where other clamp meters won't fit.

The Fluke T5 also has nice ergonomics. My only complaint is that low resistance readings could be more accurate.


----------



## wil335 (Feb 15, 2011)

DMILL said:


> I honestly have no price limit but, I want a great multimeter... But I really don't want to waste my money (unneeded feature, overkill, ect.) thanks guys :thumbsup:


Definitely, get a Fluke


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

wordnz said:


> Fluke T5. If you take current readings you will be happy with it. Much easier to get readings on some wires where other clamp meters won't fit.
> 
> The Fluke T5 also has nice ergonomics. My only complaint is that low resistance readings could be more accurate.


 
I have the T5-600 and my boss has the T5-1000 I think it is. Great basic meters, IMO.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm looking at getting this as my first new meter. Currently I'm using a Fluke 8060A True RMS (it's good and does everything I need it but is limited to 2A max).


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

janagyjr said:


> I'm looking at getting this as my first new meter. Currently I'm using a Fluke 8060A True RMS (it's good and does everything I need it but is limited to 2A max).


 
How many people do you know utilizing a DMM to measure current in series? Even the newer Flukes can measure 10A's continuous or 20A's for 20 seconds I believe. You're still breaking circuit, how about a clamp possibly???????

There's a time and place for everything, I'd say it's time to put a few bucks into a different DMM and accessory clamp, if you don't go with just a clamp meter alone.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> I have the T5-600 and my boss has the T5-1000 I think it is. Great basic meters, IMO.


How old are you?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

A T-5 will handle 90% of what you will ever run into unless you get into something specialized. At about $100 it's cheap enough for an apprentice to afford and it will be useful way down the road. 

If you want an actual DMM then I'd go with an 87, reasonable price for the functionality you get.

Either way i think a T-5 should be in everybody's toolbag.


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

janagyjr said:


> I'm looking at getting this as my first new meter. Currently I'm using a Fluke 8060A True RMS (it's good and does everything I need it but is limited to 2A max).


You know that when that meter was in production it was considered a Laboratory Grade instrument. If it still works ok you may just want to get an amp-clamp accessory for it.


----------



## CHECKtheE-STOP (Jan 17, 2011)

DMILL said:


> What type of multimeter do you guys recommend? Cost? I'm beginning my commercial apprenticeship


I agree the Fluke T5-1000 is a great all around meter, and it only runs a little over $100! I'm kinda brand loyal to Fluke though! As you can see my T5 gets the most use! Here are my meters.... T5-1000, 787, 771, 1587, 744, and my glove box meter is the Greenlee PDMM-20 (auto meter).


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Keyrick said:


> You know that when that meter was in production it was considered a Laboratory Grade instrument. If it still works ok you may just want to get an amp-clamp accessory for it.


That would probably be why the model that replaces it costs $400+. 

Works okay? It works absolutely spectacularly. :thumbup:

Might need to be calibrated (I don't know if it's ever been done and I'm sure it's been abused before I got it). I've actually shown up newer meters (like, purchased less than 1 year ago, probably manufactured less than 2 years ago) with that Fluke. Despite all the razzing I get about it being an ancient meter, it's been really good for me, my dad (who gave it to me) and my Uncle (who gave it to my dad).  :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

My T5 was pronounced dead today after the batteries leaked inside all over the PCB. Note: when you buy a T5 you should immediately replace the factory batteries.

I have ordered a new Fluke 179 and a 322 clamp meter. I wanted to just get a current clamp for the 179 but it was cheaper to purchase a stand alone clamp meter.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Marcus said:


> My T5 was pronounced dead today after the batteries leaked inside all over the PCB. Note: when you buy a T5 you should immediately replace the factory batteries.
> 
> I have ordered a new Fluke 179 and a 322 clamp meter. I wanted to just get a current clamp for the 179 but it was cheaper to purchase a stand alone clamp meter.


 Last I checked, Ray-O-Vac batteries still guaranteed against leakage. If their batteries wreck your meter they will fix or replace it.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Keyrick said:


> You know that when that meter was in production it was considered a Laboratory Grade instrument. If it still works ok you may just want to get an amp-clamp accessory for it.


I'll just purchase the Amprobe if this is representative of the prices I'll pay for a clamp add-on. It costs just as much (if not less) than most of those attachments plus its attachments don't cost an arm and three legs (though I might wind up still getting a clamp for the Fluke, just because it is _still_ a great meter and deserves to shine once again, I just can't justify $126 for a clamp right now).


----------



## jonboots (Mar 12, 2011)

First post from me,

Get the fluke 322 clampmeter, I've had it 3 years, nice and compact, everything you need starting off.

Plus, you can use the clamp to position it at eye level when you're working.


----------



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts (like/dislikes) of the ideal 61-763 tight sight?


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

jonboots said:


> First post from me,
> 
> Get the fluke 322 clampmeter, I've had it 3 years, nice and compact, everything you need starting off.
> 
> Plus, you can use the clamp to position it at eye level when you're working.


Quote me a price under $100 for it and I might have bitten but every amp-clamp option accessory I've seen has been $100+.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

jonboots said:


> First post from me,
> 
> Get the fluke 322 clampmeter, I've had it 3 years, nice and compact, everything you need starting off.
> 
> Plus, you can use the clamp to position it at eye level when you're working.



You could hang it off the belt of a roll up door.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

janagyjr said:


> Quote me a price under $100 for it and I might have bitten but every amp-clamp option accessory I've seen has been $100+.



http://cgi.ebay.com/Fluke-Clamp-Met...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5af39e13


----------



## jonboots (Mar 12, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fluke-Clamp-Met...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5af39e13


There we go, thanks Jefft110.

But, tbh, i didn't really pay for mine, got it in lieu of wages...

I would spend over the hundred for it tho, good piece of kit.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

jonboots said:


> There we go, thanks Jefft110.
> 
> But, tbh, *i didn't really pay for mine, got it in lieu of wages*...
> 
> I would spend over the hundred for it tho, good piece of kit.


That sounds like a political spin.:laughing:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Last I checked, Ray-O-Vac batteries still guaranteed against leakage. If their batteries wreck your meter they will fix or replace it.


Not much good to me when we don't get those batteries down here in our Fluke gear!


----------



## jonboots (Mar 12, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> That sounds like a political spin.:laughing:


:whistling2: 
it did, a bit,

when the boss saw the invoice from the wholesalers.... lol.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

jonboots said:


> There we go, thanks Jefft110.
> 
> But, tbh, i didn't really pay for mine, got it in lieu of wages...
> 
> I would spend over the hundred for it tho, good piece of kit.


I'm not working (yet), the money I had was from Pell Grant money left over after paying tuition and books (no books this trimester, all were gotten first trimester). I can't justify ~$100 for an accessory when I can get a new meter that's closer to what I need for just a bit more. I _will_ eventually accessory out both meters, though. That Fluke really is good and as long as it works I will use it. I just need something I don't have to worry about as much (such as something currently in production, under warranty, etc.) right now and for that paying a bit extra _is_ worth it. I feel it's me being a better steward of the money provisioned for me for my education. Even my classmates agree with me on this (which is rare that they agree with me on much of anything outside of actual book work).


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Got this meter in a promo, and after using it for 6 months I like it better than the t-5 that it replaced.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Got this meter in a promo, and after using it for 6 months I like it better than the t-5 that it replaced.


Why do you like it better?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

It has a larger jaw opening and the ability to read up to 200a as well as a low impedance function. It's true vrms too.


The display is way better than the t5, and it's has a small led light in the forks which helps too.:thumbup:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I would recommend the fluke 300 series clamp on's for not only the amp readings but for Hanging it from wires or pipe, etc, so that it is so much easier to look at & read while you are working. The t5 will not do that, but is better in tight spots. 
With a regular multimeter you are constantly looking for a place to put it to read it....................... So much easier with a clamp on................ Hope this helps...................


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

mrmike said:


> I would recommend the fluke 300 series clamp on's for not only the amp readings but for Hanging it from wires or pipe, etc, so that it is so much easier to look at & read while you are working. The t5 will not do that, but is better in tight spots.
> With a regular multimeter you are constantly looking for a place to put it to read it....................... So much easier with a clamp on................ Hope this helps...................


Are you talking to OP or me? The Amprobe has a magnetic strip to hold it up :whistling2: (I know, not always around something that's magnetic, better than nothing).


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

DMILL said:


> What type of multimeter do you guys recommend? Cost? I'm beginning my commercial apprenticeship


DMILL,

Wow, what a firestorm of responses to your basic question.

Every professional electrician on this site has vast experiences when using meters/testers, and personal preferences.

I am a 20 year+ journeyman electrician. My first tester was a "Wiggy". I also used a company provided Simpson 260 analog needle meter. My third tester was a Fluke 77 that was so powerful, that truthfully I did not understand how to use it. Within a year or two of real industrial trouble-shooting I became versed in understanding the benefits of a low-impedance "solenoid" type tester vs. the need for the accuracy of high impedance DMM, and the wisdom to know when to use one or the other.

Some seasoned veterans would endorse using the tried and true (familiar) meters and equipment based on their personal comfort level, BUT, times change.

SAFETY is the key factor now. I endorse purchasing NEW product, and understand how to use it. Your safety is the most important thing to you, your family, and us, your new friends. Also Re: Safety... follow all responses from ZOG.

Many reputable vendors can offer you a new, safe (CAT rated) meter/tester for purchase. I am biased, and I will endorse FLUKE.

For general low-impedance Volt/Ohm/Continuity simple testing - T+Pro ("Commercial Apprentice").

Later when you need troubleshooting, and AC amperage testing, you may want to look at a DMM with a plug in AMP Clamp-on accessory. These will give you the highest level of accuracy.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

IMM_Doctor said:


> DMILL,
> 
> 
> For general low-impedance Volt/Ohm/Continuity simple testing - T+Pro ("Commercial Apprentice").
> ...


I bought my company's Plc/Control guy a T+PRO as a thank you gift, and he loves it. It also checks phase rotation which is handy in an industrial environment. 
I own a T5, an 87V and a T+Pro. The T+Pro is my everyday meter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> It has a larger jaw opening and the ability to read up to 200a as well as a low impedance function. It's true vrms too.
> 
> The display is way better than the t5, and it's has a small led light in the forks which helps too.:thumbup:


If this meter got lost tomorrow, would you buy another one, or buy a T5? The T5 is like 50 bucks cheaper. I'm not sure I would pay more for a Milwaukee over a Fluke......


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

GrislyZero said:


> I bought my company's Plc/Control guy a T+PRO as a thank you gift, and he loves it. It also checks phase rotation which is handy in an industrial environment.
> I own a T5, an 87V and a T+Pro. The T+Pro is my everyday meter.:thumbsup:


We just had some home kitchen remodeling done. (New counter tops). There was nothing wrong with our existing counter tops, but I have found the key to successful marriage is ... "Happy Wife = Happy Life".

One eveing during the project, our handyman of 10+ years left his tools in our kitchen. I saw a 30 year old Radio Shack Micronta Analog $10.00 meter with frayed, and frail leads with exposed male banana jacks. I had 2 quick images, one thought of me in juinior high learning basic electronics with that same meter (30 years ago), but the other thought was a possible injury to our trusty handyman.

1 hour later I ordered a T+Pro. It arrived a few days later, and we gave it to the handyman as a TIP along with payment for his work. I also asked that he never use the Radio Shack meter again to test AC voltages.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

IMM_Doctor said:


> We just had some home kitchen remodeling done. (New counter tops). There was nothing wrong with our existing counter tops, but I have found the key to successful marriage is ... "Happy Wife = Happy Life".
> 
> One eveing during the project, our handyman of 10+ years left his tools in our kitchen. I saw a 30 year old Radio Shack Micronta Analog $10.00 meter with frayed, and frail leads with exposed male banana jacks. I had 2 quick images, one thought of me in juinior high learning basic electronics with that same meter (30 years ago), but the other thought was a possible injury to our trusty handyman.
> 
> 1 hour later I ordered a T+Pro. It arrived a few days later, and we gave it to the handyman as a TIP along with payment for his work. I also asked that he never use the Radio Shack meter again to test AC voltages.





.... and now he is a certified electrician ......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> If this meter got lost tomorrow, would you buy another one, or buy a T5? The T5 is like 50 bucks cheaper. I'm not sure I would pay more for a Milwaukee over a Fluke......


If it got lost tomorrow, I'd buy another without question. If it crapped-out on me tomorrow (after only 6mos. of use), I'd take it back to my supply house for another one under warranty and then be very skeptical.

Not sure where you're seeing the $50.00 difference. Everywhere I've seen, both the t-5 and the Milwaukee fork are both around a $100.00.

Don't get me wrong. I think the t-5 is a nice, solid, front line pouch meter as is the milwaukee. 

Neither is a replacement for my 179 or my (soon to be my) 376. I haven't given a 2nd look at the Milwaukee dmm's or amp-clamp's, nor do I plan to.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> Not sure where you're seeing the $50.00 difference. Everywhere I've seen, both the t-5 and the Milwaukee fork are both around a $100.00.


I've seen the Fluke for around $100, but not the Milwaukee. I thought that was going for around $150. Where have you seen it for only $100?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-2205-20-Fork-Meter/dp/B002EL4L9O

Click on the "price in cart link."


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-2205-20-Fork-Meter/dp/B002EL4L9O
> 
> Click on the "price in cart link."


Wow! Thanks!


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I have an Fluke 87V, the program I'm in bought it for me. Its amazing but its pretty big. I find the smaller Fluke 117 one of my classmates has works just as well for most applications. The LoZ is a nice feature that the 87 doesn't have.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

CHECKtheE-STOP said:


> I agree the Fluke T5-1000 is a great all around meter, and it only runs a little over $100! I'm kinda brand loyal to Fluke though! As you can see my T5 gets the most use! Here are my meters.... T5-1000, 787, 771, 1587, 744, and my glove box meter is the Greenlee PDMM-20 (auto meter).


Now! That what I call a loyal customer. So, which does the work of all those meters plus accessories. I need a new meter!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha! If you find one that does all those things and is the size of a T5-1000 please PM me, I'll buy two.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

My Amprobe 38XR-A came in and it is PERFECT. It is so getting accessorized out.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I use a fluke T-5-600 here is a link.http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=03481333000P


I have the same meter. If I don't have to measure temperature or static pressure or volume of air or a capacitor but only something basic electrical, I pull the Fluke T5-600 out first as it doesn't have a case and is easy to reach in the bag and is simple, fast and easy to use, not to mention it takes a beating and keeps on ticking. I keep it readily available.

If I have some a/c work to do that involves taking temperature readings (superheat and/or subcool) or testing caps or whatnot, I'll pull out either my Fieldpiece sh56, the original Fieldpiece digital stick meter, or my brand new Fieldpiece SC77 that I keep in it's case in a back pack with all of my accesory heads that read microns and superheat and whatnot that attach to the sh56 or the SC77.

I now also have a brand new TPI 133 that seems to do a lot but it's big and bulky so she'll be seeing the inside of the truck tool box more than any voltages, I'm sure.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone else have one of these? Opinions?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> Anyone else have one of these? Opinions?


JUNK JUNK JUNK JUNK JUNK JUNK JUNK JUNK  JUNK

we had those at the shop for about a year got rid of them went to all ideal 61-495 meters no problems with them and are a lot like the fluke 87


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Roadhouse said:


> Anyone else have one of these? Opinions?


 
I don’t have that TPI DMM, but I’ve had some of their other instruments for a few years with no issues yet. TPI is a mid-level value brand, so they aren’t the best out there, but their hot wire anemometer, duel thermocouple thermometer and micron gauge have held up okay, although I do try to limit the abuse where possible.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I gotta say the meter feels good as in it's solid and not cheap plastic, feels like a light brick, but I do know it's made in Korea. I had no idea they made micron gauges and other hvac tools. There might be a reason I've never heard of those before though..

I'm not sure I'd classify the meter as junk, but I'm not sure I'll ever use it to find out. Like I said, it'll see the inside of the truck tool box moreso than any voltage or amps, I have other meters.

Thanks for the opinions though, guys. 'Preciate it.


----------



## CHECKtheE-STOP (Jan 17, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Now! That what I call a loyal customer. So, which does the work of all those meters plus accessories. I need a new meter!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


The 744 does just about everything! But it's a little pricey and large to use on a daily basis!


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

76nemo said:


> FWIW, not to hijack the thread, but the OP asked about a DMM, a T5 or T+ is a tester. Two different subjects, agree or not.
> 
> He asked about commercial work, if you're a construction guy, I don't really see the need for a full blown DMM, a tester like the T5 or T+ would suffice with installations......


I need one with true rms....


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

DMILL said:


> I need one with true rms....


 










$130, try it out and give us an opinion

http://www.amazon.com/KLEIN-CL2000-Non-Contact-Voltage-Tester/dp/B003LH7NH2


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

What about the t5... Probably a dumb question


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

DMILL said:


> What about the t5... Probably a dumb question


 
Great little *tester*. Not RMS.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Whats a good one youve used with true rms thats not too much $$$$


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

DMILL said:


> Whats a good one youve used with true rms thats not too much $$$$


 
We're two different people Derrick, I don't have much use for a *tester*. I bought the T5-1000, and I have a Ideal SureTest 61-165. Depends on what you'd be doing. If you were a resi guy/light commercial, you might could get by with just those two. Now here we go, you have some like MD that'll tell you the SureTest is junk, just a glorified recep tester. For residential and office space, I like it. I see 80% of the guys here go with the T5 as the first thing they grab. I can understand that, but to me, it's just a tester, and sometimes a tester is all you need.

Me, I don't get into construction other than control panels and what not. The first thing I'll grab is a Fluke 116 with the TPAK magnetic holder. It's CATIII 600V, dual impedance, RMS, has min/max, temperature, and has Auto-V which deciphers AC to DC source/signals. I have certain meters for certain tasks, but the 116 is the first thing *I'll* grab. If I need to measure current, I can grab an accessory or a clamp itself. The T5 is a great bang for it's buck for those that get by with it. I just don't have much use for a *tester* for what I do.

Your turn........................


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> $130, try it out and give us an opinion
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/KLEIN-CL2000-Non-Contact-Voltage-Tester/dp/B003LH7NH2


I bought that one about a month or so ago, and I've liked it so far. I did a side by side with my JW's fluke 335 and they were consistent with each other on readings. It's not a big deal, but I couldn't help but make him squirm with my comment on his fluke only reading to the tenth place on amps, and mine reading to the hundredths. It's fairly heavy, meaning it doesn't feel like cheap piece of plastic. The magnet on the back holds it solidly in place wherever you place it. My only quibble is that the little LED flashlight is connected with the backlight of the display. It would be nice if those were separate features. 

That's as far as I'm comfortable going. I haven't really played around with it a lot and am still getting used to it. I saved up scrap wire for about a year to buy a meter, but decided to not blow the whole wad on a fluke. I bought this one instead and banked the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Demac said:


> I bought that one about a month or so ago, and I've liked it so far. I did a side by side with my JW's fluke 335 and they were consistent with each other on readings. It's not a big deal, but I couldn't help but make him squirm with my comment on his fluke only reading to the tenth place on amps, and mine reading to the hundredths. It's fairly heavy, meaning it doesn't feel like cheap piece of plastic. The magnet on the back holds it solidly in place wherever you place it. My only quibble is that the little LED flashlight is connected with the backlight of the display. It would be nice if those were separate features.
> 
> That's as far as I'm comfortable going. I haven't really played around with it a lot and am still getting used to it. I saved up scrap wire for about a year to buy a meter, but decided to not blow the whole wad on a fluke. I bought this one instead and banked the rest. :thumbsup:


 

Thanks for the post Demac, I'll add to it.

Putting a NCV tester on a nice clamp just blows it for me, it just doesn't belong. Look at what Fluke labels thee "Electricians DMM". The 117. It has NCV ability and has 10A current measurement. What for? NCV detection is completely useles in a panel, and who really breaks a circuit to measure current in series????

Here's my opinion on that Klein clamp......lose the lame NCV feature and throw in a dual impedance selection and keep the price or add maybe $10 to it. Here's another fine example, look at Extech's EX840:

http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=26&prodid=535

Not a bad clamp, yet again.......man, did you really feel the need to incorporate a IR tester into it????????? That clamp looks nice, I don't have much to say about Extech, but I'll question their marketing here. You really think a very vague IR ability is better off than dual impedance??? Are you kidding me? Look at the details of that clamp. The spec's are pretty decent. They want to throw a lame IR measurement ability in it?
Come on man. They should of left that out and lowered it's price. Here we go again on the difference of *testers* and specfifc DMM's.

You guys can have all the *testers *you want. There's a specific tool for every function and that can be rounded up in a decent DMM. A tester is a tester, and that's all they'll ever be. I'm not even a fan of Fluke's 1587 which is a DMM and an insulation resistance tester all in one:whistling2:

I have a few really decent DMM's and if I need a megohmeter, I'll pull one out.


I'll leave the discussion like this,............do many of you carry a "multi-purpose" knife with a few different screwdrivers, pliers, serrated blade, can openers, scissors, etc, for an easy way out??????? No, you grab the right tool for the task.:whistling2:

This is way too broad of a discussion unless specific questions are answered on detailed applications.......


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Thanks for the post Demac, I'll add to it.
> <Snip>


I laughed. You went way more in depth then I was expecting. I worked with a JW once that said something about using testers to test, and using DMM's to diagnose, or something along those lines. In that spirit I bought the klein ET200 and I use that probably 90% of the time. I rarely get out anything else, to the point where I almost feel guilty for spending the money on that other clamp meter. That is for the stuff I see and deal with though, not as in depth as what a lot of other guys probably see.

Nice analysis.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Demac said:


> I laughed. You went way more in depth then I was expecting. I worked with a JW once that said something about using testers to test, and using DMM's to diagnose, or something along those lines. In that spirit I bought the klein ET200 and I use that probably 90% of the time. I rarely get out anything else, to the point where I almost feel guilty for spending the money on that other clamp meter. That is for the stuff I see and deal with though, not as in depth as what a lot of other guys probably see.
> 
> Nice analysis.


 

It's a real hard question to answer, what *tester *one should buy at first, or what exactly a construction guy might need. If any testing is done other than what a tester can conform to, it's most likely done by a lead guy. A guy who knows their in's and out's. If you're just pulling wire and making branch term's, one might not need anything but a *tester*, but if you're more into commishioning and service, a tester is something you wouldn't carry. So all in all, I can't say what the best _tester _is, it's all about personal choice.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I received my new Fluke meter a couple of weeks ago after my T5 had some battery leakage issues.

I wanted a new clamp meter but ended up going for a 179 combo kit with a i200 AC current clamp:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Right tool for the job is what it comes down to. One day I'll only use my T+pro and the next I might have an O-scope and a spectrum analyzer out. Although all my apprentices really need is a basic tester. 



If you want a T-RMS DMM go with the Fluke 116, it's a nice meter IMO.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Right tool for the job is what it comes down to. One day I'll only use my T+pro and the next I might have an O-scope and a spectrum analyzer out. Although all my apprentices really need is a basic tester.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a T-RMS DMM go with the Fluke 116, it's a nice meter IMO.


 

A spectrum analyzer in control work,...really??? Never seen a spectrum analyzer used on anything except board level. What exactly are you using a spectrum analyzer for/on Larson???????


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Board level. I occasional design custom radio stuff like data modems and mesh network radio modems for special control projects.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Board level. I occasional design custom radio stuff like data modems and mesh network radio modems for special control projects.


 
It turns out I do like you:laughing::thumbsup:

No chit J. What did you study, how did you get started in the field?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> It turns out I do like you:laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> No chit J. What did you study, how did you get started in the field?


I've taken some electronics classes, plus I've read just about ever book on the subject, including a lot of old Navy books on RF and electronics going back to the tube days. :laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I've taken some electronics classes, plus I've read just about ever book on the subject, including a lot of old Navy books on RF and electronics going back to the tube days. :laughing:


 
Dig it:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You personally own a SA?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

No that's one thing I don't own. Not yet anyway :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> No that's one thing I don't own. Not yet anyway :laughing:


:thumbup::thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::laughing::laughing:


After thinking about it I'm currently web shopping for one. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> After thinking about it I'm currently web shopping for one. :laughing:


Yup..:laughing:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Jlarson, 
Cut my teeth on those old Navy tech manuals. If you can get your hands on the NEETS modules, check them out. Navy Electrical Elenctronics Training Series. Learned down to component level in Basic Electricity/Electronics, Never used it again. Was board level though, not a black box guy like the avionics guys.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> After thinking about it I'm currently web shopping for one. :laughing:


 
Yeah, he who busts my chops on forking out a few coins on an ESR meter:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> Jlarson,
> Cut my teeth .



Jlarson is not a Dentist......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

What does your shop have for a spectrum analyzer J?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> Jlarson,
> Cut my teeth on those old Navy tech manuals. If you can get your hands on the NEETS modules, check them out. Navy Electrical Elenctronics Training Series. Learned down to component level in Basic Electricity/Electronics, Never used it again. Was board level though, not a black box guy like the avionics guys.


I probably have those somewhere :laughing:


I really should go through all the books I have cause I have no clue anymore what I have and don't anymore, maybe I'll do it when I move in a few months, more than likely though I'll just move the mess and keep it a mess at its new home.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> What does your shop have for a spectrum analyzer J?


Right now we have this lame computerized plug in multi function thing I never want to speak of or think about again. :thumbdown: I'm getting us a new Rigol or Textronix one soon, probably a Rigol though, then if I like it I'm getting myself one.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Right now we have this lame computerized plug in multi function thing I never want to speak of or think about again. :thumbdown: I'm getting us a new Rigol or Textronix one soon, probably a Rigol though, then if I like it I'm getting myself one.


 
No chit, I have someone else with a little confidence in Rigol. How are you stacking that up against Tek though?

Back in a few............


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> No chit, I have someone else with a little confidence in Rigol. How are you stacking that up against Tek though?
> 
> Back in a few............


 Sounds good.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> No chit, I have someone else with a little confidence in Rigol. How are you stacking that up against Tek though?
> 
> Back in a few............


From the units I've handled and the reviews I've seen and read I like them. I like the price tag too.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> From the units I've handled and the reviews I've seen and read I like them. I like the price tag too.


 
Chit, hate to say it J, but we're a little off topic here. Maybe we could bring this up in "General" or "Off Topic".


Okay, back on track...........you just using mostly the 289 in panels now?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Okay, back on track...........you just using mostly the 289 in panels now?


Yeah, love the mag hanger, only thing I hate about the 289 and actually ever new fluke DMM I have is the plastic stand, freaking thing sucks. I want them to bring back the flex rubber stands the 20, 70, 50 series thermometers and old 80 series meters had. 

I'm looking at Agilent's competition to the 289 now, I kinda want a meter that isn't bright yellow for a change.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah, love the mag hanger, only thing I hate about the 289 and actually ever new fluke DMM I have is the plastic stand, freaking thing sucks. I want them to bring back the flex rubber stands the 20, 70, 50 series thermometers and old 80 series meters had.
> 
> I'm looking at Agilent's competition to the 289 now, I kinda want a meter that isn't bright yellow for a change.


 
You are amongst a very large crowd shouting that about the stand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah, love the mag hanger, only thing I hate about the 289 and actually ever new fluke DMM I have is the plastic stand, freaking thing sucks. I want them to bring back the flex rubber stands the 20, 70, 50 series thermometers and old 80 series meters had.
> 
> I'm looking at Agilent's competition to the 289 now, I kinda want a meter that isn't bright yellow for a change.


 
If you look into Agilent's new line, see if they list an end of life date or support date if it's discontinued. I noticed that issue with a meter of theirs I looked into recently.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Personally if fluke took the 117 and put it into the form factor the 87 III had I'd buy a few.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Personally if fluke took the 117 and put it into the form factor the 87 III had I'd buy a few.


I give the 117 almost the same rating as the 115. Both very bad marketing......


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

DMILL said:


> Whats a good one youve used with true rms thats not too much $$$$


Nice discussions, but back to the question...........



This is TRMS, CAT IV saftey rated, and Low Impedance, and measures up to 1000V all for only $99. I don't think I've ever seen a TRMS meter with all that for under $100.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to get a multimeter. I just realized the other day that my fluke meter does not read DC. Never had to read for DC before...


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Putting a NCV tester on a nice clamp just blows it for me, it just doesn't belong. Look at what Fluke labels thee "Electricians DMM". The 117. It has NCV ability and has 10A current measurement. What for? NCV detection is completely useles in a panel, and who really breaks a circuit to measure current in series????


I totally agree with a NCV on DMM. I just don't get that. :huh:

But, it does make "some" sense on a clamp meter. If I'm measuring a wire, and I get no current reading, my next thought is if there is power on that wire. The NCV in the clamp is a quick way to check that, as long as it is already in your hand. If the wire has current, then no need for the NCV. So, I get it, but I wouldn't use that as a major feature in determining what clamp I want.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I need to get a multimeter. I just realized the other day that my fluke meter does not read DC. Never had to read for DC before...


 It's strange that Fluke would produce meters without DC capabilities, I can't imagine the price difference would be that great. It's easier to build an accurate DC voltage measurement circuit than it is for AC. 

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Big John said:


> It's strange that Fluke would produce meters without DC capabilities, I can't imagine the price difference would be that great. It's easier to build an accurate DC voltage measurement circuit than it is for AC.
> 
> -John


This is the model I have. I got it for 40 dollars off an electrician a year ago.
It wasn't until I went to test voltage on backup batteries that I realized it didn't have DC.
http://www.metrictest.com/product_info.jsp?mfgmdl=FLU 30


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> It's strange that Fluke would produce meters without DC capabilities, I can't imagine the price difference would be that great. It's easier to build an accurate DC voltage measurement circuit than it is for AC.
> 
> -John


 

It was a somewhat strange marketing structure, but many guys just didn't have a need for DC ability. I'll bet there's many guys who have DC capabilty on their meter that's never used it. I'll bet a few bucks on it. Look at Frasbee's case. He's a good young tech and never knew until now his clamp didn't have DC capability. There's a many o' construction guys who might not need DC capablity, but you have a very good point John.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Bought a used fluke 335 today, 50.00 works great!!!


----------



## Eclectic Electric (Jun 18, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Personally if fluke took the 117 and put it into the form factor the 87 III had I'd buy a few.


What's the difference in form factor that you like?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Eclectic Electric said:


> What's the difference in form factor that you like?


The rubber flex tilt stand instead of the hard plastic ones.


----------



## Eclectic Electric (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, I see. I have an older Fluke 112 with that rubber wrap around it. It was replaced by the 117.


----------



## groundrod (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys, new here and to the electric field. I'm on my first year as an apprentice and I've been reading on here trying to figure out which fluke is right for me. The outfit I'm with, we do everything from commercial construction to industrial maintenance and trouble shooting. I really would like to just have one meter that would handle the needs I may have. Is this possible? Considering the wide spectrum of work in my future what would yalls suggestions be?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

groundrod said:


> Hey guys, new here and to the electric field. I'm on my first year as an apprentice and I've been reading on here trying to figure out which fluke is right for me. The outfit I'm with, we do everything from commercial construction to industrial maintenance and trouble shooting. I really would like to just have one meter that would handle the needs I may have. Is this possible? Considering the wide spectrum of work in my future what would yalls suggestions be?


 

I hate to be blunt, but if budget is of no obstacle, the 289 hands down all the way................


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

If budget is an obstacle right now, then I'd go right for the 116.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

If you're definetly going with Fluke, be *sure *to get the TPAK magnetic holder:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Now I will take the time to deeply apologize groundrod. You will *NEVER* have just one meter that does it all. Never in a million years. I just gave you an opinion to get you started.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Eclectic Electric said:


> Oh, I see. I have an older Fluke 112 with that rubber wrap around it. It was replaced by the 117.


The 112 is excellent, the 117 has a few bells and whistles that don't go "ding"...........................


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> From the units I've handled and the reviews I've seen and read I like them. I like the price tag too.


I use a General Dynamics R2590 service monitor, their are newer ones out there but I like this one, it generally stays on my work bench. You can get them used very cheap.http://www.secondhandradio.com/ShowAd.aspx?id=3934 I carry a Motorola R2400 in my van, it is old and I beat the snot out of it bouncing down logging roads.


----------



## groundrod (Jul 23, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Now I will take the time to deeply apologize groundrod. You will *NEVER* have just one meter that does it all. Never in a million years. I just gave you an opinion to get you started.




No need to apologize. I understand that there won't be one single meter for everything, I'm just looking to get the most bang for my buck in as few meters as I can. The 289 seems to be a dandy! And money is always as issue in this day and age but I'm not too pressed for time with it so I can save up for a bit and spend a little more for "quality not quantity" as I like to say.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I don't have to replace my meter. It's already up to the newest specs. Funny. Heh.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I use a General Dynamics R2590 service monitor, their are newer ones out there but I like this one, it generally stays on my work bench. You can get them used very cheap.http://www.secondhandradio.com/ShowAd.aspx?id=3934 I carry a Motorola R2400 in my van, it is old and I beat the snot out of it bouncing down logging roads.


I'm trying to resist spending cash ($$$$$$$$$$) on a new agilient hand held spectrum analyzer a Rep showed me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I'm trying to resist spending cash ($$$$$$$$$$) on a new agilient hand held spectrum analyzer a Rep showed me.


I've always like their products I have a scope, audio oscillator, and frequency counter from the 80s in my personal collection. We have been looking at a used Anritsu MS2712B handheld but I would prefer the Agilent N9340B.


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I use a General Dynamics R2590 service monitor, their are newer ones out there but I like this one, it generally stays on my work bench. You can get them used very cheap.http://www.secondhandradio.com/ShowAd.aspx?id=3934 I carry a Motorola R2400 in my van, it is old and I beat the snot out of it bouncing down logging roads.


Neither of those would last 10 minutes on one of our job sites


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

If you go with anything other than Fluke, expect second best. My first experience with fluke was with a meter I didn't own. Someone gave it to me and it didn't work. I sent it in to the factory - not expecting they'd fix it for free - but they did. Wow! Postage paid.

Since then I've bought several Fluke meters, ammeters and a scope. They convinced me.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

wdestar said:


> If you go with anything other than Fluke, expect second best. My first experience with fluke was with a meter I didn't own. Someone gave it to me and it didn't work. I sent it in to the factory - not expecting they'd fix it for free - but they did. Wow! Postage paid.
> 
> Since then I've bought several Fluke meters, ammeters and a scope. They convinced me.


I have always been very impressed with Flukes customer service, for the few times I have had an issue with a Fluke product they really took care of me. Their phone in tech support is pretty good too.

On a side note, a family friend used to live right beside the Fluke's before he came to Canada he said John Fluke was a pretty good guy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

what happens when the leads get loose and pull out while you're checking a 480 volt receptacle?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ilikepez, which Fluke DMM do you recommened ?


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

dronai said:


> ilikepez, which Fluke DMM do you recommened ?


Depends on what you are doing. I like my 87V.

But if my 87V ever grows legs and walks off I might get the Agilent U1272A which seems to be their answer to the 87V. It has a lo-Z feature too which is something pretty much all the Fluke meters should have by now.


----------

